# Experience preference for Civil Service Exam



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what is required to be able to claim experience for the Civil Service exam? Do you have to have Municipal experience? Or do other forms, such as SSPO, etc. apply, as long as you're sworn and full time?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

reno911_2004 @ 29 Aug 2004 11:24 said:


> Can anyone tell me what is required to be able to claim experience for the Civil Service exam? Do you have to have Municipal experience? Or do other forms, such as SSPO, etc. apply, as long as you're sworn and full time?


Oh Oh!

Great question. There's a very old thread on it somewhere in here...................................
:?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

It is ONLY applicable to SWORN Officers of Municipalities (Cities/Towns). Campus is NOT acceptable. Full time, part time and specials can get points. The points are based on how many hours of "police" experience you have and must be accomanied with a signed letter/form from your Police Chief. Depending on how many hour you have it may or may not be worth it. I know some people (part-timers/special) that got less than a quarter of a point for a few hundred hours... if you get a 90, it's still a 90.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

So the CPO, being a sworn SSPO and/or Deputy Sheriff, working full time, gets screwed by this state again. :hump: Thanks a bunch for the info!


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

You can also get points as an Auxiliary officers. They gave me a whole.02 points for credit. It brought my final score from a 96 to a 96.02 which they averaged out to a 96.


----------



## briand911 (Jul 29, 2004)

I heard the same thing that Harvard appealed it and they got there points. But I think they won because a lot of the P.O. at Harvard are from and have a full time academy behind them ......


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Also all STATE college POs and DMH Pos get the experience points as well as Auxiliary. No private college PD get the points, straight from Civil Service.


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

I work for a private college and Civil Circus gave myself and 3 co workers the experince points. We just had to submit a letter from our Chief as to how long we have been working.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Some buddies of mine from MIT appealed the circus ruling to HRD in '01 and won. Each got their points, but are still doing time at the 'Tute.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

This came up with the 1999 test. A bunch of guys from Boston Municipal Harvard,UMass Dartmouth, and a couple of other schools I am missing appealed and got their experience points reinstated. Then for the 2003 exam the Civil Circus people changed the wording of the point award system so it stated That you had to be employed by a city, town, or a railroad. If someone has the exact wording from the exam announcement please post it


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

I work for a private college and I have received the experiance points


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Muni's, Harvard, UMass, Housing, &amp; others all got into the mix and appealed it with the IBPO. I got my points taken away &amp; then re-instated after the test ran out. It's about the only thing the IBPO ever won in this state.

I believe it is Adams et al VS. Comm of Mass / Human Resources (HRD) Someone has to have the link somewhere.

One of the arguments the IBPO used was if a Railroad cop from Alabama who moves to Mass can get experience points, then why can't fully academy trained officers who work for a state school or authority or a city get it? It flew and we were granted points &amp; then the 2001 test came in and basically halved the experience points. Screwed again...........


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the info on this, I guess it's safe to say that HRD has no consistency on this matter. Well, it'll be worth trying next time around, maybe I'll catch them on a good day.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

reno911_2004 @ Mon Aug 30 said:


> Thanks for all the info on this,_* I guess it's safe to say that HRD has no consistency on this matter*_. Well, it'll be worth trying next time around, maybe I'll catch them on a good day.


Do they have consistency on any matters?

Oops sorry, they have consistency with 1 thing: Charging a nasty fee for a test that is not reviewed and corrected before its given, and the results take too damn long for a scanner fed answer sheet...


----------



## pucknut (Sep 3, 2004)

Anyone have any info regarding Deputy Sheriff's on this. I don't want to start another argument on this subject but they are Reserve Academy trained and many of them work a lot for the PD's in their respective Counties. Thanks


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Do you get any extra points for full time academy?


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Do you get any extra points for full time academy?


As I remember reading the civil service posting its years of experience performing the job that count. I know if your full time its a different multiplier than if you are working part time. Its a hard sysem to figure out when I first put in for points I didnt get them, and thenI challenged it and got them on appeal.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

pucknut @ 13 Sep 2004 19:35 said:


> Anyone have any info regarding Deputy Sheriff's on this. I don't want to start another argument on this subject but they are Reserve Academy trained and many of them work a lot for the PD's in their respective Counties. Thanks


Read the Case law cited by Housing dude and the Civil service regs. It speaks mainly to title "police" and duties performed i.e. arrests, warrants, testifying etc.

Nearly everybody can and has got the experience points of late. Campus Police, VA Police, Housing Police. I don't think Deputy Sheriif will get em. I do know you can get boxes of "m" series citations though
:shock:


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

ecpd402 @ Sun 29 Aug said:


> I work for a private college and I have received the experiance points


ecpd402, what was the process you had to go through?


----------

